# battery life



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is their anything out that has shown to help with battery life???? Any battery mods???


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread moved. Development section is for releases only.

Also find a good ROM and custom kernel and maybe try some undervolting.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ikon8 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm seeing some amazing battery life after flashing the leaked radios and running LeanKernel UV'd.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Set the display at a reasonable percentage, Disable NFC, set to CDMA only if you're not in a 4g area.

Manage account syncs and make intervals longer before pushing data, or manually if possible.

Download set cpu if rooted and make a screen off profile 350/350 to avoid standby drain.

These are a few tweaks I use, and battery life has been great on the Nexus.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Go to data usage under settings and enable set mobile data limits o you can eliminate individual apps from accessing data in the background.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Also use black backgrounds when possible, uses less power to run black on the screen. Set tapatalk theme to dark, looks sexier anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

eris72 said:


> Also use black backgrounds when possible, uses less power to run black on the screen. Set tapatalk theme to dark, looks sexier anyway
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is this true? Where did you find hear this? Not second guessing you, just wondering because I didn't know that.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> Is this true? Where did you find hear this? Not second guessing you, just wondering because I didn't know that.


It's true of the type of display on the Galaxy Nexus and other OLED-based displays. It is not true of your typical LCD displays on, say, the LG Nitro HD or HTC Rezound - those displays use the same power whether displaying white or black because a given pixel is always full on.

From the OLED wiki page, among numerous data you can find related to OLED technology:

"While an OLED will consume around 40% of the power of an LCD displaying an image which is primarily black, for the majority of images it will consume 60-80% of the power of an LCD: however it can use over three times as much power to display an image with a white background such as a document or website.[70] This can lead to reduced real-world battery life in mobile devices."


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Options to save battery life that I've personally noticed or read:

1. Disable auto-brightness and set it around 30%. DroidTheory claims that auto brightness is a resource hog and wastes battery and setting it to this will help if you have a fairly normal usage pattern.
2. Calibrate your battery stats.
3. Custom kernel and undervolt it.
4. Black backgrounds/themes.
5. Don't use your phone non-stop! ;-)
6. Turn off unnecessary radios. (Network Location is much cheaper than GPS for location-based apps.)
7. Wifi is cheaper than LTE when it comes to battery life.
8. 3G is cheaper than LTE when it comes to battery life.
9. Disable vibrating notifications when you have audio notifications.
10. Check email/facebook/twitter/etc. less often. You don't really need these all to be checked every 5 minutes. Really, you don't.
11. Uninstall needless apps and widgets as they very well may waste battery/cpu power for no reason if they have always-on services running (which many apps do that you wouldn't expect!)

Probably many more.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know why everyone is complaining about battery life I'm getting 10+ hours at least on standard battery still waiting on my extended to come . This is today's battery stats 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

The general trend that I'm seeing is people who keep wi-fi on are getting [relatively] great battery life and those who aren't are getting really really bad battery life.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> The general trend that I'm seeing is people who keep wi-fi on are getting [relatively] great battery life and those who aren't are getting really really bad battery life.


That's how I save the most battery life. We're talking like 15-20%/hr on 4G LTE, to maybe 5-8%/hr on WiFi.

When not on WiFi, unless I expect to be doing some heavy surfing/downloading/streaming, I also just keep 4G LTE off.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

guldilox said:


> That's how I save the most battery life. We're talking like 15-20%/hr on 4G LTE, to maybe 5-8%/hr on WiFi.
> 
> When not on WiFi, unless I expect to be doing some heavy surfing/downloading/streaming, I also just keep 4G LTE off.


Yeah.. which leads me to believe that there is probably some shaky code in 4.0 that will be fixed eventually. For me 3G is even sucking the battery at almost the rate of 4G...


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

I was on 3G the majority of the day and was was at 60% after 10 hours of typical use.

I'm now at 24% after 16 hours with heavy use at home on wifi with screen on time just over 2 hours.

Of course I'm running a custom rom and kernel


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

its silly to assume that most users are around wifi (that they have access to) all day. Just my 2. I think roms, kernels, and undervolting are more reasonable solutions.as well restricting background data for certain apps. Also, why have 4g if you are going to turn it off all day?


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm always on this phone. Reading the damn forum lol. I turned auto brightness off and to 30% turned off nfc. Other than that I don't have much on here. I seem to keep a custom rom/kernel for about to hours before I find a new one I want to try. I think I have flashed and did a back up on every single from on here. Currently I'm running off zgot rom and the kernel it came with. I am a noob but trying to learn as much as I can lol.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what I'm working with right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are on 1 bar of 4G a lot and not in need of 4G for downloads or anything heavy might as well change it to 3G. That will for sure help your battery life. Also if you havent yet calibrate the battery by charging phone till it is 100%. Power it down and let it continue to charge to 100% for however long. Once it's at full 100% turn phone back on and in recovery wipe the battery stats. I've always done this after flashing a new ROM and the first day or so the battery life seems just meh but after those few days it gets pretty stable and seems to last a good bit.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> This is what I'm working with right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh gosh. I feel a heart attack coming. lol


----------



## anaphora68 (Jul 11, 2011)

Turn 4g off. This is overnight for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

I usually have 4G turned off, brightness set around 35%.

The screenshot is with about an hour of screen on time.

Most of these battery life posts are useless if you don't include your screen on time.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm clearly doing it wrong. I have a screen off setting in SetCPU that under clocks to 350/ 350. And this is what I woke up to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what I woke up to









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel like i have a lucky gem in the bunch. I lose on avg .5 - .75% / hour of idle use on my phone. Max screen time i can get in a charge over the course of a full day is like 4 hours.

I have wifi set to never wake while sleeping, 3g/4g doesnt seem to make an impact when signals are strong on idle. when signals are weak 4g drains a shitton faster. daily browsing i cant honestly tell you if 4g drains my phone faster than 3g. I live in DC and have generally great service except in my office, where i turn 3g on.

I also have location services turned off. I rely solely on GPS for location services. it is not perfect in my office, but seems to work everywhere else.

I am also using an extended battery that i calibrating using my own method, which i will list below:

1) Drain battery till the phone shuts down.
2) pull battery, wait 10 seconds
3) re-seat battery and reboot phone
---- if your calibration is off, you will probably have 5-15% battery left over (or more!). 
4) Drain again and repeat steps 1-3.
5) once the phone cannot fully boot (when it gets into the OS but automatically shuts down), plug the phone into power while it is turned off
---- OR use an external battery charger

let it sit for 4-5 hours to fully charge.

I believe that ICS has its own built in battery calibration, and im not sure wiping battery stats can be trusted at this point.


----------



## ikon8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's where I'm at, GummyNex, LeanKernel OC'd/UV'd, leaked radios, 50% brightness, extended battery. Getting some great battery life now.


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

2 hours screen on time, some wifi, no 4G.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Awlright, here are my battery stats:



http://imgur.com/ysN9B






All antennas firing (3g/4g, wifi when necessary, bluetooth, GPS)

I noticed that locking my brightness rather than using auto brightness had a dramatic effect on screen utilization.

Also, charged for 20 mins in the morning


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> I'm clearly doing it wrong. I have a screen off setting in SetCPU that under clocks to 350/ 350. And this is what I woke up to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


haha wow what are you doing to your phone that is dropping like that? I've never seen a drop like that before not even on my thunderbolt lol


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> I usually have 4G turned off, brightness set around 35%.
> 
> The screenshot is with about an hour of screen on time.
> 
> Most of these battery life posts are useless if you don't include your screen on time.


This, to the max. Might as well be posting how far all of our cars on a single tank of gas without you know, mentioning the size of the tank....


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

lol phone is at 88% ive had wifi only like 98% of the time and my screen on time is 8 mins lol


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> any idea what those gaps are?
> 
> haha wow what are you doing to your phone that is dropping like that? I've never seen a drop like that before not even on my thunderbolt lol


I have no idea to be honest. I think the reason it drained like that was because of the clock speed I had the phone set to at the time. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

